# Need Help finding filter cartriges



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong area.
I have a Tetra Whisper EX, and it filters up to 70 gallons, can i USE THE CARTRIDGES THAT ONLY GO UP TO 60? tHE INSTRUCTIONS SAY LARGE, BUT THE LARGE AT THE PET STORE CLOSEST TO ME GO AS HIGH AS 60. MY TANK IS 44.9 GALLONS AND HAS 4 YOUNG FIRE MOUTHS IN IT.
sorry for the capital lettering, I accidentally hit caps lock and am to lazy too change it, LOL.:lol:


----------

